# Tragic loss- Nick Nilmeyer dies in crash



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2006)

I am pretty sure I posted a video a year or so ago with his routine. Nick was killed in a crash on Tuesday in his Extra 300S. Sad to see such a young and incredibly talented pilot go. He was 22 years old. Rest well, Nick, we will miss you. 


http://www.montereyherald.com/mld/montereyherald/news/local/14157834.htm



> After spending a morning rehearsing dramatic air show maneuvers, stunt pilot Nick Nilmeyer was killed Monday while attempting to land a single-seat plane in a private airfield near Greenfield.
> 
> Nilmeyer, 23, was well known to locals for his energetic performances at the annual California International Airshow in Salinas.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 22, 2006)

Great pilot - will be missed!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 22, 2006)

Great pilot, such a tragedy...


----------



## v2 (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 23, 2006)

A great pilot
if only i can get a pilot license at 17


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2006)

He was an exceptional pilot and extremely dedicated to his craft.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 24, 2006)

I think I watched that vid you posted, truely awesome...a sad loss.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2006)

Very true, he will be missed.


----------

